# shoot at hillsman for Stephen Edwards



## Kool Hand Luke (Mar 5, 2008)

For the benefit of Stephen Edward's family we are gonna have a shoot at Hilsman's Archery on March 16th starting at 9AM, we will stay til everyone gets a chance to come out and shoot....

All proceeds will go to Stephen's family.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 5, 2008)

I will be there and let me know if I can help and the wife said she will help too.


----------



## 12PointGoat (Mar 5, 2008)

My wife and I will be there.  Let us know if you need us to do anything.


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm in, wouldn't miss it. Lets spread the word, this family deserves all that we can muster up. If any help is needed just let us know.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 5, 2008)

*Will be there....*

Definitely....

Kool Luke Thanks for doing this...


----------



## young gunna (Mar 5, 2008)

Im in and i will bring my whole huntn club all who can make it with me. This is in honor of a great champion!!!


----------



## F150Gurl (Mar 5, 2008)

*We Want to Help*

We, Steve's East Coast Family, want to help too.  $$, will that help?  Let us know...this is too important to overlook...Steve was a very good friend of my baby brother, who we lost to pancreatic cancer (at age 42) just about two years ago...Reading his posts, I see how alike they were and how they could easily be friends...


----------



## snake bite (Mar 5, 2008)

*shoot*

I am in and will bring everyone I know that owns a bow.  Steven would wont nothing else but for all of us that share the same love and passion for archery as he did to remember him and hold a shoot in his name.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 5, 2008)

I will bring at least four, hopefully more.  Heck of a nice thing for Mr. Hillsman to do.  He is a great guy.  Anything we can do to help, let me know.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 5, 2008)

Could we get the cut-off extended by an hour?  That 2pm cut-off will be hard to make for those of us that go to church and live in N GA......I know a lot of the N GA crew will be at the NFAA Nationals that weekend, but some of us would like to make it down there.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 5, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Could we get the cut-off extended by an hour?  That 2pm cut-off will be hard to make for those of us that go to church and live in N GA......I know a lot of the N GA crew will be at the NFAA Nationals that weekend, but some of us would like to make it down there.



We will make exceptions for you guys! That, I am sure that I can arrange as I am sure others can!!!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't think that will be a problem. Kool Hand Luke I'm sure will talk to Robert and I will do the same too.


----------



## countrytime (Mar 5, 2008)

I think the whole Redneck Archery Club will be there for a brother. The brothers from the North come on down we want turn you away.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 5, 2008)

Maybe we can all get together and bring drinks to sell or burgers to sell or something like that to help raise money for the family.  I will help anyway I can.  We need to pass the hat too.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 5, 2008)

*Missing Arrow....*

Stephen Edward the master of the Bobble Wobble Dobble will be Truly missed...
If you have ever shot with him, you know the Bobble Wobble Dobble...

In addition to monetary donations, Can we in a Symbolic Gesture each Donate an  an Arrow in his honor......

Just an idea...
We can present them to the family...


----------



## hound dog (Mar 5, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Stephen Edward the master of the Bobble Wobble Dobble will be Truly missed...
> If you have ever shot with him, you know the Bobble Wobble Dobble...
> 
> In addition to monetary donations, Can we in a Symbolic Gesture each Donate an  an Arrow in his honor......
> ...



Sounds like a good idea make it the arrow we shoot a Hillmans in honer of him and I will be shooting from his stake so hope I still have a arrow left.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 5, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Stephen Edward the master of the Bobble Wobble Dobble will be Truly missed...
> If you have ever shot with him, you know the Bobble Wobble Dobble...
> 
> In addition to monetary donations, Can we in a Symbolic Gesture each Donate an  an Arrow in his honor......
> ...



I will be sending an "Arrow-Arrangement" similar to the ones sent to Steve Gibbs!!!


----------



## Laid back archer (Mar 5, 2008)

Well This Is Just An All Around Bad Situation!
My Heart Goes Out To His Family For There Loss.
I Am A Better Person For Knowing Stephen Edwards And I Will Be There In Honor And Respect For Him....

Let's See How Big This Archery Family Really Is!


----------



## GaBear (Mar 5, 2008)

I know of several truck loads of North Ga Boys that will make the trip. I will have as many of the GAC members there as possible.


----------



## Miss Ginger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hilsman's on Sunday*

I just got off the phone with Robert... Thanks Robert! 

He says that we can stay as long as we like...what ever we want to do...I know there are plenty of us that will stay to finish up after all is done... I will stay as long as it takes.

Miss Ginger


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 5, 2008)

Miss Ginger said:


> I just got off the phone with Robert... Thanks Robert!
> 
> He says that we can stay as long as we like...what ever we want to do...I know there are plenty of us that will stay to finish up after all is done... I will stay as long as it takes.
> 
> Miss Ginger


That is what I am talkin' bout..Let's do this for ever how long that it takes and have fun for Stephen!


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone have the address so I can get mapquest to tell me where it is?

I wasn't thinking it being Sunday when I said I'd be in.  I'm still gonna try and be there.  I'll be headin' up as soon as Church is out.


----------



## hiawatha (Mar 5, 2008)

If I can't make it, is there a place where I can send a donation?


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Mar 5, 2008)

I will be going to Wachovia in the morning to open up a "In Memory Fund" for Stephen's family.  I will post as soon as I get home after dropping my boys off at school.

Garrick


----------



## hansel (Mar 6, 2008)

Where is Hillsman's range???????


I'll be there, but I'm going to need directions coming from the Gainesville area.


----------



## BowCaddie (Mar 6, 2008)

Bad to the Bone Archery Club has an archery shoot scheduled for Sunday, March 9, the members have decided to dedicate the shoot to Stephen Edward. Please come out to Cartersville to shoot to honor a fallen archery.  
I am looking for a picture of Stephen to post at the shoot if anyone has one.
Tammy Alexander
Secretary
Bad to the Bone Archery Club
110 Beasley Road
Cartersville, GA 30120


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 6, 2008)

*That sounds even better...*



Taylor Co. said:


> I will be sending an "Arrow-Arrangement" similar to the ones sent to Steve Gibbs!!!




You are a good man



hound dog said:


> Sounds like a good idea make it the arrow we shoot a Hillmans in honer of him and I will be shooting from his stake so hope I still have a arrow left.



We could..

1. Shoot his stake..and make it an easy course so others who don't shoot 45 yds will have arrows left.

or

2. Donate your arrow before you get started....

just my thoughts..


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Pics*

Here are some pics out having fun...
Pic 1
      2007 Sweetwater's First Shoot

Xringer-Stephen Locking in on that 12..
BlackArcher Looking on Waiting to ask him that question...
"How attached is he to that arrow in the 12"
Clarke Woodall...Behind Stephen.. Checking Stephen's Form.
Short Danny: Behind BA...hidden by BA's Mass.

Pic 2
     2007 Sweetwater's First Shoot
Bryant Leading the Pack
Stephen and Danny discussing the meaning of Life.
Clarke hiding out in the rear..

Pic 3
        Lake Oconee sometime Last Year
Stephen Looks on Waiting for his buddy M.Cain to shoot we are still waiting...lol
Short Danny's Turn is next...He is waiting patiently
I am busy playing Photographer...

Pic 4
     South Atlanta
This day was a hilarious Day.  
Danny & Myself showed up at Stephen's house...un announced
Hounded him until his wife allowed him to hang with the boys...
We were childish that day...
We stood outside...yelling in a chldish sing song voice
"Stephen...Can you come out and play"
What made it even funnier was stephen giving Danielle directions to meet us..

That day we put the smack down on south Atlanta...
Everyone shot well that day...That was probably the most fun we have had to date...
Next time you see short Danny or Danielle ask them it was a fun day...


----------



## bowtie (Mar 6, 2008)

i will be there


----------



## bowtie (Mar 6, 2008)

hansel said:


> Where is Hillsman's range???????
> 
> 
> I'll be there, but I'm going to need directions coming from the Gainesville area.


sent you a pm


----------



## BowCaddie (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures

TA


----------



## hansel (Mar 6, 2008)

BowCaddie said:


> Thanks for the pictures
> 
> TA



Yes, Thanks for the pics. 

I didn't even get to meet him, but he looks like a true friend


----------



## reylamb (Mar 6, 2008)

Any of the guys from NGA can make a donation at the GAC shoot this weekend.  Since I know Bear is heading down he will make sure the money gets delivered.

I will be there sometime between 2 and 3 pm.


----------



## gator19 (Mar 6, 2008)

me and my boys will be there


----------



## 12PointGoat (Mar 6, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Stephen Edward the master of the Bobble Wobble Dobble will be Truly missed...
> If you have ever shot with him, you know the Bobble Wobble Dobble...
> 
> In addition to monetary donations, Can we in a Symbolic Gesture each Donate an  an Arrow in his honor......
> ...



BA this is Tonya.  If it is ok with everyone, I would like to buy a big pot and use some greenery with the arrows and make an arrangement.  This could go to the family or to the funeral home.  Please let me know.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 6, 2008)

*That sounds...Great..*



12PointGoat said:


> BA this is Tonya.  If it is ok with everyone, I would like to buy a big pot and use some greenery with the arrows and make an arrangement.  This could go to the family or to the funeral home.  Please let me know.



Tonya...
     That sounds great....It is Ok with me...I am sure his wife & family would appreciate it..


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 6, 2008)

E, Ill Donate one............That sounds like a great idea..........


----------



## GaBear (Mar 6, 2008)

Should something happen ( Like me getting Called back into work....Yeah Right) I'll give any money raised this weekend to Reylamb along with some arrows.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 6, 2008)

GaBear said:


> Should something happen ( Like me getting Called back into work....Yeah Right) I'll give any money raised this weekend to Reylamb along with some arrows.



I ain't real sure I will be at your shoot this weekend.....I am headed out of town for a funeral myself in the morning....or tonight, I forgot when my wife told me we are headed out...


----------



## GaBear (Mar 6, 2008)

reylamb said:


> I ain't real sure I will be at your shoot this weekend.....I am headed out of town for a funeral myself in the morning....or tonight, I forgot when my wife told me we are headed out...



As I said If Something Happens Like I get Called back to work, I'll get the money to you some how for you to take down.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 6, 2008)

I will show up


----------



## Miss Ginger (Mar 6, 2008)

reylamb said:


> I ain't real sure I will be at your shoot this weekend.....I am headed out of town for a funeral myself in the morning....or tonight, I forgot when my wife told me we are headed out...



Not this weekend.. it's March16th - a week from Sunday....


----------



## GaBear (Mar 6, 2008)

Miss Ginger said:


> Not this weekend.. it's March16th - a week from Sunday....



He's Talking about the Gainesville Charity Shoot This Sunday Miss G Not The One next week.


----------



## Arrowslinger41 (Mar 6, 2008)

GaBear said:


> As I said If Something Happens Like I get Called back to work, I'll get the money to you some how for you to take down.



Bear, if you can't go I will get the money down there for the club, I'm planning on going.


----------



## Miss Ginger (Mar 6, 2008)

*Oops....*



GaBear said:


> He's Talking about the Gainesville Charity Shoot This Sunday Miss G Not The One next week.



Oops.... sorry.......
Senior moment.... I guess.........


----------



## GaBear (Mar 6, 2008)

Miss Ginger said:


> Oops.... sorry.......
> Senior moment.... I guess.........



Thats Ok..... Honest Mistake


----------



## Donzi (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm going to try to stop by and shoot this one.


----------



## Miss Ginger (Mar 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 7, 2008)

address?


----------



## Big John (Mar 7, 2008)

655 Old Jackson Rd, McDonough, GA 30252, USA
now you can find it


----------



## Big John (Mar 7, 2008)

I will be there with everyone I know with a bow , anything you need just call 478-457-5922.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 7, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> address?




655 Old Jackson Rd. , McDonough, GA. 30252.


I-75 exit 218 GA 81 east to McDonough go 3mi to Old jackson Rd. go right 1mi on left.


----------



## 12PointGoat (Mar 8, 2008)

hansel said:


> Where is Hillsman's range???????
> 
> 
> I'll be there, but I'm going to need directions coming from the Gainesville area.



The address is 

655 Old Jackson Road
McDonough, GA 30252.

Try to mapquest it if you have any problems give me a call

700-900-8049.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks for the address, I find that mapquest is the easiest way.  Everybody seems to have a shortcut.  We all know how that goes.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Mar 9, 2008)

*Stephen*

I will be there Sunday. I hope that there will be hundreds of people shoot to help out the family of a truly nice guy. I will really miss seeing Stephen on the range. Looking forward to seeing everybody out there, and please.....be careful. Get there safely.
Byron


----------



## jersey ga boy (Mar 11, 2008)

me and my crew will be there sounds like it gonna be agreat day


----------



## ddenham1210 (Mar 11, 2008)

*What a Family*

This is why I began shooting archery in the first place .  My heart goes out to the family and most of all my prayers.  I am proud to be a part of this type of family.  Stephen made a lasting impression on me and as you can see many more. The life we live today is the legacy we leave behind. Cudos to Hillsmans and all who have worked so hard to make this happen.  I may not make the whole course but I will be there to shoot after over 1 year off.  God bless you all.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 13, 2008)

*Ttt*

Hope to a good a lot of shooters there


----------

